# PSE Dilemma



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I would get the one thats most comfortable even if I had to wait two weeks. That leaves you two weeks to get it dialed in. Not alot of time but it can be done. Remember when its cold its harder to draw a bow.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

the 08 mossy oak X has MF cams and they are adjustable 60-70% letoff..


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Regardless of the bow that you choose, be sure that your pro-shop is working on the bow in a press approved by PSE. The new split limb bows WILL blow up(or crack and break limbs) if they are not pressed in an approved press. Approved presses include the SureLoc X Press or the LastChance Archery EZ Press(which is approved for complete take-down).

As far as the bows go, I've sold more of the Thunderbolt X than the Mossy Oak X. I would break them down as follows: Thunderbolt X - Pros: Smoother single cam draw cycle, short and compact - Cons: short and less-forgiving to shoot, short-slower speeds than the MOX; Mossy Oak X - Pros: Longer more forgiving to shoot, much faster speeds than the TBX, up to 70% let-off - Cons:Tougher draw cycle(typical of all "binary" cam systems).

The only way to really choose though is to shoot both of the bows and decide based on how each one feels to you. On the other hand, you can pick up the new BowMadness XS for only $499 or a bit less at most shops, which would be another great bow to consider for that price range. Good luck choosing a bow!


----------

